# C.1902 Clement Build



## Painterman (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi all, I have been over the last 6 months been building a new frame to the style of early 1900s gents frame for my final project in my last year of school, this includes making every lug except for the bottom bracket ( due to time constraints). The point of this is to mount an early 1900s Clement bicycle attachment engine to it and being a cheap skate didn't want t fork out a serious amount of money for a frame, so I thought I would build one instead and it can double up as my coursework. I finally finished the frame but due to exams wont be touching it for a while. However, I have a question for you. Where can I get the drive belt rim which attaches to the rear wheel or can you make them easily enough? I just need to make all the control linkages and the contact breaker for ignition and you can see where I'm up to in the last picture.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 7, 2016)

Simplex servi-cycles  has a larger sheath for the belt . You can modify it for your bike.


----------



## Painterman (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have already found a guy who does make the drive belt sheathes but at 150 euros I think he can keep it. I saw a wheelchair the other day and noticed that the hand rails on the wheels look like they might be able to be modified to work. as they already have mounting points to go on the wheel. What do you think?


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 9, 2016)

Good idea. It can't hurt to try it.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 10, 2016)

neato!


----------

